

What the Bible Really Says About Sex - nreece
http://www.newsweek.com/2011/02/06/what-the-bible-really-says-about-sex.html

======
corin_

      "When it comes to sex, the Bible is often divided against itself," writes Knust.
    

Can't really sum up the Bible better than that, in all aspects, not just those
of a sexual nature.

There's some really beautiful writing in the Bible, and more importantly (in
my opinion), Biblical texts have inspired some of the must amazing music ever
written. That, for me, is why it is so culturally important.

Anyone who reads it as a guide to life is going to end up being very selective
with chosing what to follow and what to ignore.

 _FYI, I'm an atheist._

------
yread
_When biblical authors wanted to talk about genitals, they sometimes talked
about “hands,” as in the Song of Solomon, and sometimes about “feet.”... When
he is teaching to college students, he writes, someone inevitably asks about
the scene in Luke, in which a woman kisses and washes Jesus’ feet—and then
dries them with her hair. Is that author speaking about “feet”? Or feet? “As
both modern and ancient elaborations suggest,” Coogan writes, “sexual innuendo
may be present.” Scholars agree that in this case, a foot was probably just a
foot._

------
jerrac
lol. All of those arguments, or variations of them, have been talked about
before. And all of them are rather easy to debunk. It's always amusing to
watch people try to make the Bible say what they want it to.

~~~
jerrac
As I said... [http://str.typepad.com/weblog/2011/02/what-the-bible-
really-...](http://str.typepad.com/weblog/2011/02/what-the-bible-really-says-
about-sex.html)

